
Periodic table of typefaces - quicklycode
http://www.quicklycode.com/wallpapers/periodic-table-of-typefaces
======
kurtosis
I admit I love the sight of a periodic table, but I think this abuses the
metaphor. Elements on the periodic table aren't ordered by their rank
(abundance in earth or in space) and the grouping of the elements in rows and
columns has a very clear interpretation as to their physical properties. I
don't see any rules emerging here about which typefaces are related to each
other or how they can be combined.

also I'm a little disturbed by the absence of comic sans?

~~~
rauljara
I think you aren't giving the table the credit it deserves. The fonts aren't
ordered by rank at all. They are arranged by class (grotesque on the left,
proceeding to geometric and didone on the right).

I'll admit though, the rules don't seem entirely consistent to me. But they
are consistent enough that I feel like there's an order here that I'm not
quite grasping. I'd really like to see a post about how the table was put
together, and whether the inconsistencies are arbitrary, or whether there
really is a system behind it.

~~~
jcl
The creators have a FAQ which describes their methodology:

<http://www.squidspot.com/Periodic_Table_of_Typefaces.html>

Interesting: _The fact that Helvetica is number one and matches up with
Hydrogen's position is purely a nice coincidence._

------
iamwil
The periodic table of anything other than the elements is almost always nearly
useless, especially if it looks anything like a periodic table of elements.

The periodic table is about the _relationships_ of the elements to each other.
Unless typefaces have the same relationships to each other as atoms, it
shouldn't look at all like the periodic table of elements.

~~~
nooneelse
Indeed, this table is pure cargo cult. The superficial appearance of
information without the true inner workings of it.

------
plesn
I'm happy there are regularly quite a few links about typefaces on HN. For me
it was part of realizing that form has an impact on perception, and I'm trying
to develop my taste. I feel quite alone amongst my friends though, as I want
to rationnalize why choosing this font, and which other font does it play well
with... This is still very dificult for me!

~~~
callahad
Take the Helvetica vs. Arial quiz[0] at Ironic Sans. The final logo should
help further convince you as to the importance of good typographic design.

[0]: <http://www.ironicsans.com/helvarialquiz/>

~~~
plesn
Wow, I'm surprised I actually got them all right: I used the force for the
mattel and toyota one's ;-)

------
jcl
I'm a bit disappointed Computer Modern didn't make the list, but I guess this
chart is purely from a designer's perspective. The sources are lists of
"best", "most popular", and "typefaces no one gets fired for using".

Still, I don't think it should claim to contain "notorious" typefaces while
omitting Comic Sans, Arial, Brush Script, and Papyrus. :)

~~~
RodgerTheGreat
My thoughts exactly. Comic Sans is widely (on the internet) regarded (by
designers) as one of the worst typefaces of all time, and in everyday life I
see it everywhere- storefronts, menus, newsletters, etc.

------
jiaaro
That is awesome... and it's a fun coincidence that Helvetica starts with H.

Definitely analogous to Hydrogen.

~~~
jfoutz
i'd thought the sans fonts would be the noble gasses.

i think a much better representation would be sans as metals, serifs as
organics and transition from very spartan to very ornate. Helvetica and Times
new roman as the top row. stuff built as postscript/pdf in the second row. not
sure where to go after that.

certainly a disconnected wingding series as a separate row on the bottom.

A Knuth column would be fun.

